# help with P2138 code voltage correlation app/tb/ecm



## slayer3242 (Apr 26, 2014)

i have replaced app sensor , throttle body , but not the ecm, iv done voltage tests , every think checks out but for pin number one on app sensor where i should be getting 2.5 volts. iv traced the wire back to ecm and im not getting any voltage out of the ecm, is their a wire that goes in to the ecm that connects to pin number 64 i think it was, that could be the cause of that ? , i have a recall on the ecm , but i cant get the recall done with the check engine light on , would this be a bad ecm ? iv also tried the relearns but that hasnt worked .only other thing i can think of is get a ecm from a junk yard and try that see if it throws them codes if i do get an ecm from a junk yard , should it be just a plug and play thing or do i need to get it re flashed ?


----------

